# Dyeing a shengshou mastermorphix



## PhyterJet (Oct 21, 2013)

I want to dye this puzzle black, so it matches the rest of my flock





but I don't know what kind of plastic it is.

does anyone know what plastic it would be? or what plastic shengshou uses?
or even just cheap methods to test for the common plastics (ABS...)


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't find a website listing the material for this particular puzzle, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't ABS. That's probably the most common plastic to make twisty puzzles with.

Here's a site suggesting how you can identify plastic by burning it (hopefully only a small piece ): http://www.boedeker.com/burntest.htm


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 21, 2013)

All good and well wanting to dye that, but why don't you just buy yourself a cheapo black one with stickers and sell this one? I think with the cost of the dye and all the things you need to do to get it black you'd better save yourself the trouble.


----------

